# Nursing home talent



## jrfromafar (Jan 13, 2014)

I hope I never end up in one, but if I do, I hope I have this much fun 

http://youtu.be/jksJceAJdM8


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

They love that stuff. 



What they hated was good hearted but misguided entertainers who sang songs that might have appealed to the current crop of 80+year olds' parents!  How old do these people think they are??  They grew up with the 30s 40s music not turn of the century 'Daisy'. 
 They were too polite to say they were bored by it, but I wasn't. 

I mentioned to a visiting regional Uniting Care manager at the 'big day',  that I hoped he'd find someone who could sing Rolling Stones songs for when I get in there and he looked at me in amazement.  He hadn't even thought about it obviously.  Well, he was kinda young and they really don't think about the era their clients were from.  Old is just old to them.


----------



## jrfromafar (Jan 13, 2014)

"When I get in there" ... I just hope I still know the difference. Sad to say my dear dad didn't - I remember the day I went to visit him - on his radio was playing "Jumping Jack Flash, It's a Gas" by the Stones - and I knew what was on his radio any more didn't matter


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

I guess I'll freak them out if I ever go there then, because I'll only want swing and Big Band stuff from before I was born.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh no.  I have a collection of that!. Used to play Miller to death thinking at least Mum would appreciate it too,  but turns out she hated the big bands  and was only into waltzy schmaltzy stuff.  siiiiiigh.  No way I was going to live with that, there are limits!!


----------

